# How do I toughen myself up for a strong hit?



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

I know the obvious way of doing it is by self mutilation. Is there any other ways for strengthing my fingers, forearms, shins, all the major hit points so that it doesn't hurt as much?  Basically how can I put "armor" on?

Because right now it hurts like a mother when I get hit in the right places.

I've heard of finger push-ups to strengthen my fingers but whatelse can be done?

Punching walls and kicking tree trunks???


----------



## TigerWoman (Jan 26, 2006)

How long have you been doing this?  Toughening does take time and is built up gradually.  Crunches, ab work will condition your midsection.  Learn to tense, quick exhale, as you take a hit, you will have less damage when you contract your muscles.  We have shin/instep guards for that but I imagine MT fighters do bang their legs quite a bit to toughen them up.  But tree trunks are a bit abrasive.  Just a stand up bag would do for awhile, then possibly makiwara-a hard padded board. Knuckle pushups on pad, then on hard surface, punching a bag without gloves, for backfist too.  Arms, I noticed that they get tougher, less bruises when there is more muscle so just pushups or if you have free weights that helps build muscle.  More repetition tones but heavier weight (built up gradually) builds muscle. Remember everything takes time.  TW


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2006)

Systema talks about this issue...but not necessarily in the "toughening up" sense.

I'd avoid Iron Body approaches. Basically, confidence that you can keep going after a hit will come with  time, and patience is likely all that's needed (unless you ave some relevant medical condition).


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jan 26, 2006)

Sounds like your talking a combination of "soft tissue" conditioning and conditioning of the supporting structures of the body.

The latter of which I can give you endless options.  Specific grip and lower arm training is a major pillar of my training.  The former, however, is beyond my realm.

Fingers:  Fingertip push-ups, finger walking (not what it sounds), Thickbar/towel lifting, dexterity ball training, just to name a few.

*Finger walking is walking you fingers along a sledge hammer (easiest instrument).  You clasp the sledge with the head down and the end of the handle between the tips of your fingers.  Hands in a convenetional praying position.  Now, by moving select combinations of fingers, most common of which is pinky/ring, then middle/index, and sort of climb the head of the sledge up.  You hands should stay at the same elavation.

One you get the hang of it, they are a great exercise.

Wrists:  Sledge levering (can use other tools as well), wrist rolls, wrist curls, etc.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 26, 2006)

These replys are awsome, thanks

I guess I should tell you that I'm still a beginner at what I'm training, I've only been doing it for about a month now, but I want to never stop training.  I wanted to try and do things other then the regular training that I could do on my own at home.  

I thought the best place to start is toughing up the soft spots.

I go to the gym 5 days a week and regularly work out hard, so being toned isn't the problem.  Its those spots that only a kick or a fist can seem to get around that sends chills. 

The suggestions of the sledge hammer are good and I'll definately give that a whirl.  Please keep the suggestions coming, any tips to make me better and to help me with my goals will be greatly appreciated.  Stretching ideas are also another big plus.  For my type of training, splits are really needed, but it does give me that one extra thing above my apponent.

Keeps the replys coming folks, I've letting it all sink in.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 28, 2006)

Get hit and get hit often.  Over time you'll develop a higher pain threshold for these areas.  Follow the advice from all others here as it's excellent advice and then just start taking hits.  Get a training partner you can trust to ratchet up the strength of the punch a little at a  time and go for it.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 28, 2006)

When you spar, your teacher should gradually up the level of contact until it pushes your level of comfort.  Eventually, you'll be rockin' but it comes with time.  Getting hit is something that one never really gets used to.  One just needs to learn that they can keep going afterward.


----------



## Paul Genge (Jan 28, 2006)

This is an article on the Systema approach to striking.  It has several clips on it and the one on the last page is particularly intersting to this thread.  On it an experienced BJJ and Muay Thai fighter learns both what strikes can do and how to use movement to dissipate and eventually return the strikes to the person doing the hitting. 

Throughout the clip you can see the attempts of using tension to protect the body from the effects of the hit fail, then the penny drops and the student moves to using movement and relaxation to great effect.

I hope this is of interest.

Paul Genge
Russian Martial Art Northwest (UK)


----------



## Jesse (Jan 30, 2006)

Alright I don't know if I'm trying to rush myself into something that takes time.  I guess the only way to really build up the tissues in the areas that will take the most abuse is just keep going at it and eventually things will get more "beefed up"

Thanks for the replys guys if you have anything else that might help out like different excersises or anything please keep them coming.


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Jan 30, 2006)

do you want to condition areas you use for striking.....or areas where you are going to be struck?


----------



## Jesse (Jan 30, 2006)

Both 

I wanna have a conditioning of the whole body.


----------



## bobster_ice (Jan 31, 2006)

Just hit yourself as hard as you can, if it hurts, then it hurts, if it dosnt, then u can handle pain


----------



## Jagermeister (Jan 31, 2006)

there's a thread on shin conditioning in muay thai that will probably be of interest to you.


----------

